
Seth's Blog: The hierarchy of success - javery
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/the-hierarchy-of-success.html
======
nreece

      No one ever succeeded because of execution tactics
      learned from a Dummies book.
    

You mean, Tribes?

